# why do ppl talk shit about other ppl?



## femaleseat (Dec 30, 2010)

i always wondered, does it make them feel better about themselves, or is it just a nature?


----------



## Ola (Dec 30, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> i always wondered, does it make them feel better about themselves, or is it just a nature?



People always compare themselves to those around them. Some moreso than others, and they are the ones who seem to feel the need to put people down. Not sure if they actually search for errors in people to latch on to, but in either case: Haters gonna hate.  If you stand out too much, they'll rip on you for that. If you are too "normal" then you'll be labeled as boring instad. I have no idea what scenario made you post the question, but I do very much believe that it's human nature to some extent, unfortunately.

Then again, some people are just idiots. And now I'm the one talking shit about other people.


----------



## toni (Dec 30, 2010)

Because it's fun??? 

Seriously, I think most of it is human nature. There are some people who take it way too far and I think that comes from their own misery and jealousy. 

I actually don't mind people talking about me. I gave up caring a couple of years ago. I feel if you are talking about me, it's because you love me. I must be doing something right if you need to run your mouth about it. 
If you find out that you are the subject, laugh it off and keep it moving. You are much better for it anyway.


----------



## Melian (Dec 30, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> i always wondered, does it make them feel better about themselves, or is it just a nature?



As if you've never mocked anyone.

Making fun of someone you hate is more reasonable than murdering them and wasting your life away in prison (albeit less momentarily-satisfying).


----------



## Paquito (Dec 30, 2010)

And what is the deal with airline food? LOL

I like to make fun of people. And people are free to make fun/talk shit about me as well. I really don't care.


----------



## MasterShake (Dec 30, 2010)

There's probably a million different reasons, e.g fear, hate, ego, insecurity, etc. etc.

About all you can do is control what you can, which is your contact with them, rather than lamenting what you can't, which is whatever drives them to hurt you.


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Is dis some Dimsdrama?


----------



## Dolce (Dec 30, 2010)

A lot of people gossip.. but it seems pretty cruel to me and makes the gossiper look like a low-class scumbag in my opinion. Keep your shitty attitudes to yourself. Cathartic whining to people you hardly know is in poor taste IMO.


----------



## theronin23 (Dec 30, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Is dis some Dimsdrama?



Yes.
5678910


----------



## Zowie (Dec 30, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Is dis some Dimsdrama?



We're like a fucking soap. I love it.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2010)

Paquito said:


> And what is the deal with airline food? LOL
> 
> I like to make fun of people. And people are free to make fun/talk shit about me as well. I really don't care.



over here you only razz the ones you love its a sign of affection



as for the talking behind peoples backs it seems to be the norm although I am a big believer in not saying something behind someones back I would never dare say to their face and usually (its very rare for this not to be the case) I will have said it to their face

but I am far from normal


----------



## Paquito (Dec 30, 2010)

If anyone thinks I've been talking shit about them behind their back, feel free to say something. I'll gladly say anything to your face, if I haven't done so yet.


----------



## Ola (Dec 30, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Is dis some Dimsdrama?





theronin23 said:


> Yes.
> 5678910



Aww man, really? I thought the OP had been shot down in some nasty way irl and wanted to throw in my 2¢... So for the record my comment wasn't aimed at anyone here. Don't know what this is about; don't want to get involved.


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Zowie said:


> We're like a fucking soap. I love it.


----------



## Goreki (Dec 30, 2010)

What's "talking shit" anyway? 
Do you mean a negative personal opinion that was expressed, like "So and so makes me feel uncomfortable, and I don't want to spend any time around them." Or actual trash talk like "So and So reminds me of a cross between The Penguin and a Boomer, wearing a nappy. I want to bathe in bleach after thinking about that nasty shit."

I mean, both statements can be hurtful, but I find a lot of people confuse the two.


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 30, 2010)

did anyone stop and think perhaps i was just asking a random question??? who said it was aimed for anyone??

once again its questions like these that bring u out of ur hibernation


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 30, 2010)

Stop playing games.

It was about me because I told someone off-site that you creeped me out.

Stop sending me PM's because I'm only into guys.


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 30, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Stop playing games.
> 
> It was about me because I told someone off-site that you creeped me out.
> 
> Stop sending me PM's because I'm only into guys.



u can hold ur horses.....last time i checked i have not responded to ur last pm.....and TOTALLY not into u....so all is good!

and since i have not exchanged 2 words with before last night i was curious how it was that i creeped u out...


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 30, 2010)

I won't tell you again. If you send me one more PM, I'm forwarding it to a mod as harrassment. 

Have a nice day!


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 30, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I won't tell you again. If you send me one more PM, I'm forwarding it to a mod as harrassment.
> 
> Have a nice day!



lets be VERY clear here....u sent me the last pm last night....there has been no response from me ....have a LOVELY evening


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 30, 2010)

Alright, I think it's all clear now. And as a reminder, any unwelcome, harrassing, or threatening PMs are not allowed. Anytime you guys receive one please send on to me and they will be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 30, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Alright, I think it's all clear now. And as a reminder, any unwelcome, harrassing, or threatening PMs are not allowed. Anytime you guys receive one please send on to me and they will be dealt with accordingly.



absolutely....thank u blueyed....for the record we r talking about 2 PMS each that excanged...


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 30, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Alright, I think it's all clear now. And as a reminder, any unwelcome, harrassing, or threatening PMs are not allowed. Anytime you guys receive one please send on to me and they will be dealt with accordingly.



does that mean i can send you unwelcome pms? i'm feeling distinctly creeperish today


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 30, 2010)

Sure fish...go right ahead.


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 30, 2010)

Just because


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 30, 2010)

Some people just need some Angel Soft && a breath mint cuz they love to talk shit...


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 31, 2010)

Paquito said:


> If anyone thinks I've been talking shit about them behind their back, feel free to say something. I'll gladly say anything to your face, if I haven't done so yet.



I can't help but feel you've been telling people I'm an awful lover.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 31, 2010)

I send creeper PMs all the time, but no one seems to mind


----------



## Paquito (Dec 31, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I can't help but feel you've been telling people I'm an awful lover.



You're learning. Just because I had to draw you a map to the clit, doesn't make you a bad person.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 31, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You're learning. Just because I had to draw you a map to the clit, doesn't make you a bad person.



I'm sorry that I have trouble finding a clit on someone with 5 different sets of genatalia from 4 different species and 3 different genders somehow. I'm only one iguana trying my best goddammit!


----------



## vinarian (Dec 31, 2010)

oh poop! i was all geared up to talk about this massive dump I took last night...

Talking shit...

wow im such a crappy reader sometimes


----------



## JulieD (Jan 9, 2011)

whats the point on starting a thread asking for advice and then EVERY time you are given advice, you have 15 reasons why the advice is not good enough?!?


----------



## penguin (Jan 9, 2011)

JulieD said:


> whats the point on starting a thread asking for advice and then EVERY time you are given advice, you have 15 reasons why the advice is not good enough?!?



Attention whoring.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 9, 2011)

penguin said:


> Attention whoring.



i tried to rep you ... but i cant, yet


----------



## penguin (Jan 9, 2011)

JulieD said:


> i tried to rep you ... but i cant, yet



I'll be around all week. Catch the late show, I might do my boobie dance


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 9, 2011)

penguin said:


> Attention whoring.


thisthisthisthis


----------



## femaleseat (Jan 9, 2011)

JulieD said:


> whats the point on starting a thread asking for advice and then EVERY time you are given advice, you have 15 reasons why the advice is not good enough?!?



did i miss something??


----------



## JulieD (Jan 9, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> did i miss something??



I don't know how, but it seams so....don't worry, it not you, this time


----------



## femaleseat (Jan 9, 2011)

thats a relief!


JulieD said:


> I don't know how, but it seams so....don't worry, it not you, this time


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Is it wrong to imagine CastingPearls and Femaleseat settling this naked, in the ring, wrasslin' in puddin'?


----------



## JulieD (Jan 10, 2011)

BigWarmMan said:


> Is it wrong to imagine CastingPearls and Femaleseat settling this naked, in the ring, wrasslin' in puddin'?



Yes it is wrong, and you should probably not stir the bottom of situations that you don't know anything about. I told FS that my post had nothing to do with her, and I have spoke to CP about what I posted as well. A post like the one you posted just looks like it is trying to cause more problems. People have been banned for this type of thing, I'm just saying. Now I'm sure you are going to reply with some kind of ridiculous rebuttal, and try to irritate me even more, which honestly you can't. So go ahead and say what ever you would like, I expect nothing more from you. 

CP, FS, im sorry...I should have just posted in the Confessional and let this thread die away...


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 10, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Yes it is wrong, and you should probably not stir the bottom of situations that you don't know anything about. I told FS that my post had nothing to do with her, and I have spoke to CP about what I posted as well. A post like the one you posted just looks like it is trying to cause more problems. People have been banned for this type of thing, I'm just saying. Now I'm sure you are going to reply with some kind of ridiculous rebuttal, and try to irritate me even more, which honestly you can't. So go ahead and say what ever you would like, I expect nothing more from you.
> 
> CP, FS, im sorry...I should have just posted in the Confessional and let this thread die away...



Oh, Julie.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 10, 2011)

BigWarmMan said:


> Oh, Julie.



I don't think you have enough standing to be condescending yet, since your posts are still like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I don't think you have enough standing to be condescending yet, since your posts are still like nails on a chalkboard.



Sorry my posts bother you Paquito. I quite enjoy yours. Meanwhile, it's a public forum, mate.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 10, 2011)

BigWarmMan said:


> Meanwhile, it's a public forum, mate.



Never said you couldn't post. Try a little learning comprehension. I know it must be difficult when you aren't obsessing about your "OMG FATZ," but I believe in you.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Never said you couldn't post. Try a little learning comprehension. I know it must be difficult when you aren't obsessing about your "OMG FATZ," but I believe in you.



Thanks P. I am a bit slow, actually, but I'm trying. Showing my ignorance again: What is "OMG FATZ"? OMG = Oh My God?


----------



## Paquito (Jan 10, 2011)

BigWarmMan said:


> Thanks P. I am a bit slow, actually, but I'm trying. Showing my ignorance again: What is "OMG FATZ"? OMG = Oh My God?



The fact that roughly 79 of your 80 posts are about "OMG LOOK HOW FAT IVE GOTTEN." We got it. 60 posts ago.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Likewise, I certainly meant no condescension or disrespect toward CastingPearls or Femaleseat. I don't know Femaleseat yet, but CastingPearls can do no wrong, as far as I'm concerned. I think she's quite awesome. I also don't know what their beef is. I was just trying to lighten the mood, not fuel the drama. So, apologies all round.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Paquito said:


> The fact that roughly 79 of your 80 posts are about "OMG LOOK HOW FAT IVE GOTTEN." We got it. 60 posts ago.



Oh, right. Yeah, I think I started to finally get that a couple of days ago. Been trying to focus on other things since. I think I got a bit caught up in my own shite at the start, there. Maybe it's a newbie thing. Anyway, sorry about that.


----------



## Melian (Jan 11, 2011)

Good. Resolved.

Let's allow this thread to die before I am forced to make the comment about chromosomes that I wanted to make on Jan 11........


----------

